# Huánuco | Fotos



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Algunas fotos que no han posteado en el foro...


































































































































































NO PREGUNTEN POR ESTO :nuts:







































Lugares mostrados:
Huanuco, Churubamba y Tingo Maria​


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Simpática la ciudad.










La Plaza de Armas se parece bastante a la de Piura. El antiguo Hotel de Turistas de Huánuco es casi idéntico al Hotel Los Portales en la Plaza de Armas de Piura, aunque me imagino que los dos eran parte de la misma cadena estatal.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Bonitas fotos, ojala tengas unas del Heraclio Tapia, saludos.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Muy bonita ciudad.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

aun mas


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Local del gobierno regional








UNHEVAL (universidad)


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Poligono said:


> Bonitas fotos, ojala tengas unas del Heraclio Tapia, saludos.


Te refieres al estadio? no tengo fotos gracias, saludos!!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Muy hermosa huánuco kay:... Y qué agradable encontrar tantos árboloes.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Me encanto el entorno del rio, auqneu yo denunciaria al que pinto de celeste el puente


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Bonita la ciudad de Huánuco, se ve bastante ordenada a diferencia de muchas otras ciudades


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Bonita ciudad.. luce ordenada y bastante limpia


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

bonita la ciudad de huanuco


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1152489


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonita ciudad, muchos árboles y un clima muy agradable.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

La tierra de mi viejito...xDDD, la primera foto de tu segundo post era el cole de mi viejo. Buenas fotos...I love Huánuco¡¡¡¡


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Que buenas fotos, no me imaginaba que era tan bonita la ciudad!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:nuts:​
Fuera de ello, me parece una ciudad tranki, linda a su modo, y que podrìa verse muuucho mejor.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

increible me gusto mucho Huanuco:applause:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

se ve muy bien la ciuda.d.. exceptuando... bueno... esa cosa tan terrible. Pero hay mas cosas buenas que malas en lo mostrado de esta bella ciudad.


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Siempre quise conocer Huanuco , algún dia lo hare..por lo que veo la ciudad es bonita...


----------



## GabrielGaiden (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow muy bella yo imaginaba a Huanuco un poco parecida a Puno... excelente con Huanuco


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que agradable sorpresa, se ve muy bien la ciudad.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Aùn màs...


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Este monumento a los renacuajos se une a la colección de "piletas" y "ornamentos" sui-generis de nuestro querido Perú. Sería bueno hacer un thread de estas joyitas, material hay de sobra ... el tobosaurio, el triciclero, el domador metrosexual, las sirenas, la anchoveta de Ilo, el Alien de Marcona, el T-Rex del Agustino, etc, etc, etc ... :lol:


----------



## walter31 (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ Esto es el monumento a la maca, y no queda en Huánuco, ni siquiera en el departamento de Huánuco. Queda en un pueblo llamado Huayre que se ubica en la orilla de la carretera que va hacia Cerro de Pasco y luego Huánuco, en el departamento de Junín, cerca también del lago Junin.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Muy buen thread, por lo que veo es una de las ciudades con mayor potencial del país.


Más fotos, de Panoramio








































































​


----------



## beatlemaniaco (Apr 25, 2008)

como me encanta esa ciudad .......... tengo muy buenos recuerdos de Huanuco. no olviden de ir a comer al huapri


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

GabrielGaiden said:


> Wow muy bella yo imaginaba a _*Huanuco un poco parecida a Puno*_... excelente con Huanuco


et:

Por otro lado, Huanuco es una agradable ciudad, y tiene un clima muy lindo al igual que sus lindas mujeres.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ese puente de piedra me gusta mucho.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

lindas fotos de Huanuco,el clima es buenisimo y las mujeres son muy lindas por allà


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

> y las mujeres son muy lindas por allà


^^ por què crees que hice un thread de Huanuco :lol:.


----------



## MiKeL1986 (May 19, 2007)

Algunas fotos corresponden a Tingo Maria, sobretodo donde aparece la Bella Durmiente, respecto a Huanuco se nota bastante el desarrollo que ha tenido, la noto mas cuidada desde la ultima vez que fui, se ve mas bonita, ojala siga desarrollandose :cheers:


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Linda ciudad


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> Este monumento a los renacuajos se une a la colección de "piletas" y "ornamentos" sui-generis de nuestro querido Perú. Sería bueno hacer un thread de estas joyitas, material hay de sobra ... el tobosaurio, el triciclero, el domador metrosexual, las sirenas, la anchoveta de Ilo, el Alien de Marcona, el T-Rex del Agustino, etc, etc, etc ... :lol:


Que alucinante monumento, felizmente me dijiste que se trataba de un renacuajo supongo que en huanuco debe haber mucha pesca de ranas por eso habrán decidido homenajearlas haciendo un monumento al renacuajo yo estaba convencido que era algún tipo de monumento a la fertilidad ya que yo estaba convencido de que se trataba de un monumento al espermatozoide.

saludos


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Que bonita ciudad :cheers:. Me da la impresion que asi como esta ciudad existen mas que aun no han sido fotografiadas por nuestros amigos foristas. Por ejemplo, Cajamarca tiene hermosos paisajes tb kay:


----------



## 5mentarios (Jul 30, 2009)

Excelente clima el de huanuco ! ciudad apacible y con mucho potencial.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Encantadoras las fotos, esta ciudad tiene mucho potencial.*


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Que loco ese monumento... que tal surealismo en una ciudad como Huanuco.

:nuts:


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Lindas fotos de Huánuco.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Preciosa ciudad. Se ve tranquila y ordenada.


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Esta ciudad se ve ordenada y creo que esta creciendo mas cada dia. Bien por Huanuco


----------



## peruanito (Mar 16, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Este monumento a los renacuajos se une a la colección de "piletas" y "ornamentos" sui-generis de nuestro querido Perú. Sería bueno hacer un thread de estas joyitas, material hay de sobra ... el tobosaurio, el triciclero, el domador metrosexual, las sirenas, la anchoveta de Ilo, el Alien de Marcona, el T-Rex del Agustino, etc, etc, etc ... :lol:


Hola Huanuco a mi parecer es la ciudad más ordenada del centro del Perú.

por cierto la imagen mostrada, queda muy lejos de Huanuco fuera de la region incluso ni siquiera pertenece a la región contigua que seria Pasco.

Este es un monumento a la Maca, por más que paresca un esperma u otra cosa.

Es una Maca Gigante construido en la ciudad de JUNIN provincia del mismo nombre y departamento de Junin osea para los que sabemos geografia esta muy lejos de Huanuco.

Creo que el pueblo donde lo construyeron tienen la mejor produccion de Maca a nivel nacional, algo así, y ademas tenia entendido que tenian un canon muy alto y no sabian que construir con tanto dinero y se les ocurrio esta monstruocidad.


----------



## Vlady123 (Jan 3, 2011)

esa maca es de huayre, departamento de junin nada que ver con huanuco,


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

simpatico monumento


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Muy linda ciudad, que agradable y ordenada se ve.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Pronto mas fotos de Huanuco


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Esta es la discoteca Kilombo








Y esta de un reinado de la universidad particular en la noche.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos ...


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

xD cha que loco. un hongo y un espermatozoide morado.... 

Bonitas todas las fotos de huanuco.


----------



## Vlady123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Romeo2201 said:


> xD cha que loco. un hongo y un espermatozoide morado....
> 
> Bonitas todas las fotos de huanuco.


reitero, ese esperma no es de huanuco, es de la region junin, si no me creen entren a este link; http://peru21.pe/noticia/675098/maca-tiene-monumento-junin por cierto muy "excetrico"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas las últimas fotos de Huánuco, luce bien, solo las medianeras sin tarrajear de varios edificios le resta méritos.


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesante!! da ganas de ir ha conocer!!!


----------



## logasi (Aug 30, 2012)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> se ve muy bien la ciuda.d.. exceptuando... bueno... esa cosa tan terrible. Pero hay mas cosas buenas que malas en lo mostrado de esta bella ciudad.


Qué bien que aprecies la belleza de mi ciudad, te lo agradezco, mas tengo una interrogante, ¿a qué te refieres cuando dices "esa cosa tan terrible"?

Un saludo fraternal.


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

logasi said:


> Qué bien que aprecies la belleza de mi ciudad, te lo agradezco, mas tengo una interrogante, ¿a qué te refieres cuando dices "esa cosa tan terrible"?
> 
> Un saludo fraternal.


ya lo han aclarado ..solo hay que leer posts anteriores en esta misma pagina.

No hay mas fotos??


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Tenía otra idea de como era Huanuco, me gusta, bonita la ciudad.
Y con respecto al monumento de la maca, me parecía una beterraga, así que gracia por la información aún si esta no pertenece a Huanuco.


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Me gustaron esas fotos de promoción turística de los primeros envíos de JmC3dmodelator, luego las últimas en los que hay un acercamiento mas cotidiano de la ciudad ya no me gustaron mucho, edificios estéticamente feos, laterales sin tarrajear, un fondo que parece una ciudad pobrisima de Afganistan (6ta foto de loganmsc), en fin, se respira Perú. Al menos así lo veo yo.


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

^^ cuenta clon detected


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Solo puedo decir: Que rico es respirar Perú.

Acá unas tomas.












































..


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

*Probando el Acercamiento en Huánuco*


----------



## jhonslg (Dec 10, 2012)

soy huanuqueño y adoro mi tierra... perdón por lo que voy a a decir pero es mi opinion y espero no lo tomen a mal,no me gusta cuando hacen comparaciones... con puno con huancayo,etc cada ciudad es hermosa en si por su gente y por lo diferentes que son sobre todo por eso por lo diferentes que son... conozco muchos lugares del Perú eh vivido en lima tanto en el centro como en los conos sur y norte entre 3 a 4 años en cada lugar... sumándolo seria mas de 14 años en lima y entre 4 y 5 años en otras ciudades... y me he dado cuenta de que ninguna ciudad del Perú es igual a otra... para nada...


----------

